# getControl wirft exception



## UweA (5. Feb 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf das "Mute"-Control eines Mixerports zugreifen, erhalte aber dabei eine  "Unsupported control type: Mute" exception, obwohl das Control vorhanden ist.


```
...
portMixer.open();
Port LineIn = (Port) portMixer.getLine(Port.Info.LINE_IN);
LineIn.open();
	
Control[] controls = LineIn.getControls();
for (i=0; i<controls.length; i++)
{
  System.out.println(controls[i].toString());
}

BooleanControl Mute = (BooleanControl) LineIn.getControl(BooleanControl.Type.MUTE);
```
Die Ausgabe ist:
"Hauptlautstärke Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls"

Aus der Ausgabe würde ich schließen,  dass sowohl MUTE als auch VOLUME vorhanden ist.
In Zeile 13 wirf er jedoch die exception "Unsupported control type: Mute".

Weiß jemand, warum?

Gruß,
Uwe


----------

